
US capital punishment in crisis as Pfizer blocks drugs used in lethal injections - neverminder
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/05/14/pfizer-blocking-use-of-its-drugs-for-lethal-injections/
======
rdsnsca
Just switch back to firing squads and hangings, crises over.

